# [SOLVED] Probleme mit "usbhid quirks"

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammmen,

Ich habe ein Gehäuse von Thermaltake mit einer imon Fernbedienung.

Das Problem ist nur, dass sich das Device mit usbhid verbindet, was es aber nicht soll.

dmesg

```
usb 1-1.2.1: New USB device found, idVendor=15c2, idProduct=30c0

usb 1-1.2.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1.2.1: Product: SoundGraph.Inc

usb 1-1.2.1: Manufacturer: SoundGraph,Inc.---

input: SoundGraph,Inc.--- SoundGraph.Inc as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2.1/1-1.2.1:1.0/input/input5

hid-generic 0003:15C2:30C0.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [SoundGraph,Inc.--- SoundGraph.Inc] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.2.1/input0

input: SoundGraph,Inc.--- SoundGraph.Inc as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2.1/1-1.2.1:1.1/input/input6

hid-generic 0003:15C2:30C0.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [SoundGraph,Inc.--- SoundGraph.Inc] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.2.1/input1

hid-generic 0003:15C2:30C0.0004: hiddev0,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Device [SoundGraph,Inc.--- SoundGraph.Inc] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.2.1/input2

```

Ich habe fogende Datei angelegt:

```
vdr01_64 ~ # cat /etc/modprobe.d/usbhid.conf

# options usbhid quirks=0x15c2:0x30c0:0x0003

options usbhid quirks=0x15c2:0x30c0:0x0004

options imon debug=1

vdr01_64 ~ #
```

Leider aber bleibt das ohne Wirkung.  :Sad: 

Wie kann ich nun das Device "0003:15C2:30C0.0004" von hid-generic  detachen?Last edited by 3PO on Mon Feb 25, 2013 6:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

wie sind die beidne treiber (usbhid und hid-generic) in de rkernel config eingebaut? (Modul oder fest?)

----------

## 3PO

 *firefly wrote:*   

> wie sind die beidne treiber (usbhid und hid-generic) in de rkernel config eingebaut? (Modul oder fest?)

 

So,

```
vdr01_64 ~ # grep -i hid /usr/src/linux-3.8.0-gentoo/.config

# CONFIG_BT_HIDP is not set

# HID support

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_BATTERY_STRENGTH=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

# CONFIG_UHID is not set

CONFIG_HID_GENERIC=y

# Special HID drivers

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_ACRUX=m

# CONFIG_HID_ACRUX_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

# CONFIG_HID_AUREAL is not set

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_PRODIKEYS=m

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE=y

CONFIG_HID_EMS_FF=m

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

# CONFIG_HID_HOLTEK is not set

CONFIG_HID_KEYTOUCH=m

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_UCLOGIC=m

CONFIG_HID_WALTOP=m

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LCPOWER=m

# CONFIG_HID_LENOVO_TPKBD is not set

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH_DJ=m

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH=m

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_ORTEK=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD=m

CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD_FB=y

CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD_LCD=y

CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_HID_PRIMAX is not set

CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT=m

# CONFIG_HID_SAITEK is not set

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

# CONFIG_HID_SPEEDLINK is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA=y

# CONFIG_HID_HYPERV_MOUSE is not set

CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS=y

# CONFIG_HID_TIVO is not set

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER=y

CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_ZYDACRON=m

# CONFIG_HID_SENSOR_HUB is not set

# USB HID support

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# I2C HID support

# CONFIG_I2C_HID is not set

CONFIG_USB_G_HID=m

# Hid Sensor IIO Common

vdr01_64 ~ #
```

also fest, ich hatte es aber auch schon modular versucht, ging aber auch nicht.  :Sad: 

Es könnte aber auch sein, dass ich beim Kernelbauen einen Fehler gemacht habe.

Was passiert beim "make modules_install", wenn man ein Modul vorher schon als "fest" installiet hatte und es dann auf "modular" umstellt?

Wird das Modul dann mit "make modules_install" ersetzt, oder muss man es evtl. vorher von Hand entfernen?

----------

## 3PO

Problem gelöst!  :Smile: 

Hier stand die Lösung:  :Wink: 

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-926996-highlight-configusbhid.html

----------

